# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Will Savage

## Perdita

Hollyoaks character Will Savage will soon confess to his one-night stand with Texas Longford.

Will (James Atherton) is to reveal the affair with brother Dodger's girlfriend Texas (Bianca Hendrickse-Spendlove) in January, but will tell an elaborate lie in order to win back favour from his family and friends, according to Inside Soap.

"Hollyoaks fans will be shocked to the core by Will's behaviour," a soap source said.

"His plan is reckless, and life for Texas may never be the same."

Texas left Chester for America just before Christmas in order to get over the guilt of her one-night stand, and will unexpectedly return in early January.

Savage eventually confesses to the affair publicly during a speech at his father Dirk's engagement party with Myra McQueen.

Hollyoaks airs today (December 28) at 5.25pm on Channel 4.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2on6gflKm

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks' Will Savage (James Atherton) will be hospitalised following a fall, after admitting to a one-night stand with his brother's girlfriend.

It will be unclear whether Will was pushed or whether he fell in the new plotline, Soaplife reports.

Will reveals that he had a one-night stand with Texas Longford (Bianca Hendrickse-Spendlove), the girlfriend of his brother Dodger, at Dirk's engagement party at the Chez Chez club.

Shortly after his confession, he ends up unconscious following a fall from the stairs leading out of the village's club.

Will is rushed to hospital following the fall, and it's a close call as to whether he'll be okay or not.

It was recently reported that Will is set to tell a 'shocking lie' after confessing to the affair with Texas, in order to get back in favour with his family and friends.

"Hollyoaks fans will be shocked to the core by Will's behaviour," a soap source said.

"His plan is reckless, and life for Texas may never be the same."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star James Atherton has revealed that there is a "dark" direction ahead for his character Will Savage as he frames Texas Longford for his upcoming fall from the Chez Chez stairs.

Fans already know that Will is left seriously injured shortly after confessing to his recent one-night stand with Texas later this week, but Atherton has now admitted that the scheming student sets up the dangerous incident himself.

When Texas pushes Will in an argument outside the club, he makes the rash decision to throw himself down the stairs when she turns away. Will is then rushed to hospital, while Texas is guilt-ridden as she fears she is to blame.

Atherton told Inside Soap: "Will makes some terrible decisions, but throwing himself down those steps is one of the worst."

Discussing the consequences for Will, he continued: "It's touch-and-go for a while. He's in a very severe state. When Will eventually wakes up in hospital, he allows Texas to believe that she pushed him, which is pretty dark! It allows him to manipulate her to get what he wants.

"He uses his injuries to guilt Texas into looking after him. Will's family hate her because he's allowed her to believe that she pushed him. But Will is like the gallant knight as he tells them to let her stay, and reels her in. He wants Texas to be completely subservient to him."

Atherton added that it may not be the last time that Will resorts to shocking measures to get what he wants.

He said: "Will's dark side is going to spiral completely out of control. We'll have to see how much he can get away with. He used to be such a sweet bookish character, but that weird side was always there. We might have a new Silas on our hands!"

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------

tammyy2j (08-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks actor James Atherton has warned that there will be "hell to pay" if the truth about his character Will Savage's fall is ever revealed.

Will recently resorted to shocking measures to manipulate Texas Longford (Bianca Hendrickse-Spendlove), tricking her into thinking that she had pushed him down the Chez Chez stairs.

Although Will has paid a heavy price for his antics as he will now need to use a wheelchair following the 'accident', he has turned the situation to his advantage as he tries to get closer to Texas again.

Speaking to PA, however, Atherton admitted that he expects Texas to discover the truth in the end.

He explained: "Will basically uses the fact that she thinks she pushed him down the stairs to manipulate the situation. He wheedles his way into her life one way or another, and out of guilt Texas reciprocates to him and panders to him - and he keeps pushing his luck to see how far he can get.

"It all kind of spirals out of control. It's been really nice to play this manipulation of her, and I think we're just going to keep pushing it as far as we can. 

"I think Texas will probably find out eventually and there'll be absolute hell to pay."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first-look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks has brought out Will Savage's sinister side in recent weeks as he has been using his self-inflicted disability to manipulate everyone around him.

Will's machinations continue next week as he attempts to get Texas Longford (Bianca Hendrickse-Spendlove) to devote all of her time to him. But just how far will he go to get what he wants?

Digital Spy recently caught up with James Atherton, who plays Will, to hear more about next week's episodes and his character's new direction.

How have you felt about exploring a much darker side to Will?
"I've absolutely loved it. It's so much more interesting to play. The reasons behind his madness are all to do with jealousy - it's a horrible emotion and it causes people to do crazy things! 

"I just love the fact that Will is just suddenly so rash about things, and he's taking pleasure in the fact that he has control over people. It's been really fun getting into that darker mindset."

Were you surprised by this change in direction for Will, or do you think hints of this were always there?
"Well, when we were talking about it, we made the decision that Will could have had this obsessive streak as far back as when he first arrived in Hollyoaks. We saw him sketching Theresa and he did seem a little bit obsessed with her, so we felt like it had always been there a little bit. 

"More recently, we had the stuff with Silas in the summer. Will was meeting up with him to write a book, and then recording girls in the woods to get into his mindset. I don't think you can do that sort of thing without being a little bit unhinged yourself! I think it's always been there under the surface, but now it's nice to see it coming to the forefront of the character."

Do you think Will still has a likeable side?
"Even though the audience has seen that Will chucked himself down the stairs, he did it as a cry for help and attention. He didn't expect to find himself in the wheelchair, and I think there are definitely moments where the audience are still supposed to feel sorry for him. 

"Those moments are getting few and far between now, though, I have to admit! But I still would like the audience to see that it's terrible what he's done to himself."

Does Will genuinely love Texas, or is he more interested in getting one over on Dodger?
"I think Texas is someone who Will has placed on a pedestal. Now he's getting closer to Texas, she is something Will has that Dodger wants. It's the first time that Will's had one over on Dodger, so it's a lot more to do with Will's relationship with his brother. It's sick and twisted in that way - Texas is like a trophy that he has."

What happens when Dirk returns next week?
"Once Dirk is back, there's an expectation that Will is going to go back to living on the boat. But throughout next week, you'll see Will manipulating every situation possible to stay in the lads' pad with Texas. Texas is helping Will out of guilt, but the more the week goes on, he manoeuvres that guilt to make her think that she has genuine feelings for him. 

"At one point, Texas goes on a girls' night out and Will deliberately throws himself out of his wheelchair. Once Texas is back, Will acts all pathetic, as if he's completely reliant on her. He's pushing his luck further and further, and he snatches a kiss from her at the end of that night."

What happens next?
"Will just keeps putting ideas into Texas's head, and the week culminates in him putting on a massive act as he claims that he'll check himself into an assisted living facility. Actually what he wants - and what he does get - is Texas and the whole of his family running about after him, pleading with him not to go! 

"Because of that, Will actually feels wanted - possibly for the first time in his life. By putting himself in this horrible position of being paralysed, suddenly he's got everything that he wants. He's going to use this situation to get everything he can now, which is really sick!"

Are there any limits to how far Will would go now?
"That's what's great about it - he's going to use it to his advantage as much as he can. Even in the moment of him throwing himself down the stairs, Will didn't think it through. He's prone to doing rash things, and he's a terrible decision-maker. I think that might continue."

How long can he keep the truth about the fall under wraps for?
"As Will is the only one who knows what really happened, I think he can keep it secret for as long as he wants to!"

How are the Hollyoaks fans reacting to Will's darker side?
"It's been funny, because I think everyone's loved the character shift. Although they hate him, I think they've enjoyed seeing this darker side of Will come out. It makes him so much more intriguing and interesting for me to play, and I think it's the same for the viewers as they're wondering what he'll do next. 

"The response has been really good and now even the make-up girls here at Hollyoaks tell me, 'I absolutely hate Will!' It's great fun."

You must be pleased that the Savage family are becoming a much bigger part of the show.
"I'm absolutely chuffed about it, yeah. It's lovely, and the stories they've come up with for us have been great. Our producer Bryan Kirkwood has played more on the idea of two brothers feuding, and Will's jealousy of Dodger. 

"Also, with the Blakes coming in, Dodger now has two dads - both of which absolutely hero worship him! Will feels like he hasn't got anyone so it's made it even harder for him. It's just going to make Will green with envy and do even more crazy things, which usually end quite destructively!"

What's the atmosphere like on set at the moment?
"It's really good at the moment. I think it's probably the best it's been since I've been here. There's been so much exciting stuff happening storyline-wise, and we've got some really good new people joining the show. 

"I've also been reading the scripts of some people's exit stories and various other things coming up, and it just feels like the show's in really strong shape at the moment. It's just going to get better, I think! Especially with the big names coming in - I think it can only do wonders for the show and hopefully we'll go from strength to strength."

----------


## Perdita

Leanne will discover Will's dark secret in the next few weeks, before trying to kiss him.

Leanne (Jessica Forest) is originally horrified when she stumbles upon Will's (James Atherton) stash of notebooks and DVDs documenting Texas's every movement, All About Soap reports.

The shock discovery comes just after Leanne announces that she's arranged Will and Texas's wedding to take place in four weeks' time and is thrilled when she is asked to be maid of honour.

With everyone busy planning for the wedding, Leanne finds a notebook that belongs to Will - followed by a shoebox full of DVDs of CCTV footage of his bride-to-be. She angrily confronts Will over his spying but he manages to make her believe that he is keeping an eye on Texas because he loves her.

Leanne then falls for his lies and ends up being reminded of how she felt when she was in love with Lee.

In a bizarre twist, a confused Leanne then realises that she has been harbouring feelings for Will herself before attempting to kiss him.

----------

tammyy2j (26-03-2013)

----------


## lizann

leanne has feelings for will what the hell is that about

----------


## lizann

i hope he is caught out soon as texas's killer and is sent to prison or maybe silas comes back and kills him

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks has wasted no time in revealing Texas Longford's killer as viewers discovered the identity of the culprit in the latest episode.

Airing on E4 last Friday (May 10) and on Channel 4 tonight (May 13), fans saw that Texas's husband Will Savage was responsible for her fatal fall as a heated row between the newly-married couple led to tragedy.

Digital Spy recently caught up with James Atherton, who plays Will, to hear his take on the big reveal and where his character goes from here.

How do you feel about Will being revealed as Texas's killer?
"I think that it's worked really well. There's been a huge build-up to this and even though it was great to have a bit of a whodunit, it's nice that they've revealed it so quickly that Will was the killer - and also that he can walk!

"As the viewers will have seen, we're playing it so that it was a bit of an accident that happened in the heat of the moment, rather than being a calculated killing. Will can act rashly when he gets angry, so now he's a killer because of that!"

When were you told this was coming up?
"It was quite a long time ago now. It was a short while after we came back from Christmas, so I've known for a good few months that this would be happening."

What kind of a reaction are you expecting from the viewers?
"Well, Texas is a pretty well-loved character so I'm pretty sure that Will is going to be hated now! That could be a good thing though, as you never want people to just be indifferent to your character."

Why is Will trying to frame Dodger?
"Will is an opportunist, so this presented itself because Dodger was the one who ran away after the murder, and also because Texas said Dodger's name just before she died.

"To be honest, Will is still in shock himself and wondering what the hell has just happened. Before the reveal, we were playing it quite ambiguous as to whether Will was deliberately trying to drop Dodger in it when he was being interviewed by the police. He tactically dropped Dodger's name in there just at the right moment!

"At the end of the day, Will is just happy to see anyone go down for this murder other than himself! He's just interested in self-preservation - it has to be anyone but him!"

So is Will pleased when police attention turns to Leanne later this week?
"He is, as he's the one who sets Leanne up! He plants the incriminating picture of Texas and Leanne arguing just before the murder, and then Ash and Barney take it straight to the police. Again, it's like Will is pulling puppets on a string and taking any opportunity that he can. 

"At the point where Will finds the picture, he's freaking out because Dodger has just been released. He knows that the focus could switch to him at any moment, so when he finds the picture of Texas and Leanne fighting in the window, he knows that he can use it to his advantage.

"Over the next couple of weeks, you'll see Will doing everything he can to distract people from the fact that he's done it. He plays the grieving husband to the best of his ability, because he's just trying to keep the heat off himself."

Does Will feel any guilt?
"I think he does feel terribly guilty, but he's so distracted with trying to stay out of prison that it gets a little bit lost. What's interesting is that because Will is playing the role of the grieving husband, the guilt is there but he's using it to make sure that his reaction looks more realistic. He's using his own guilt to defend himself."

How long has Will been able to walk for?
"As far as I know, it hasn't been for very long. We haven't really talked about the specifics, but I imagine it's only been for a month or so."

Is Will capable of killing again?
"Never say never! I don't know whether he could ever be calculated about it - I don't think he's a Silas. In those heightened situations and heated moments, Will can lose his head and act in any way at all. When he's under pressure, he'll do whatever he can. Once his emotions are flared up, there's no stopping him, so I think it's definitely there now that he's done it once!"

Killers often have to get their comeuppance in soaps, but that's not always the case in Hollyoaks! Do you think the viewers will want to see Will's true colours exposed?
"Without a doubt they will! Even before Will killed Texas, I think the audience wanted to see the end of him after the way he's behaved in the past few weeks! (Laughs.) We need to see him come to a horribly sticky end at some point, although there's much more fun to be had before that."

How did you feel about saying goodbye to Bianca?
"Bianca is fantastic and she's been a wonderful actress to work with. As a cast, we all hang around together outside work so I know that Bianca will be missed by everyone - she really will."

In the next few weeks, we'll see that Dodger and Doug don't believe that Leanne is guilty. Does Will have to watch out for those two playing detective?
"Yeah, Will does everything in his power to convince both of them that Leanne is guilty. He even goes to the remand centre with Doug and manipulates a conversation to make Leanne lose control, knowing that it'll show how crazy she can be. He hopes that will show Doug that Leanne could well have done it.

"The problem with Dodger is the possibility that he could find something incriminating against Will when he's rooting through things to try and clear Leanne. 

"Dodger actually gets his hands on Will's little notebook, which is full of Texas's movements. Afterwards, Will decides to burn all of his trinkets and mementoes from his relationship with Texas, just to cover his tracks. It's the worst thing ever for Will that Dodger is free and that he's trying to clear Leanne."

Can we expect more scenes with Will and his mother Anna?
"Absolutely. There's some fantastic stuff coming up between them, but it's a little way off yet so I can't talk too much about it. Saskia is fantastic to work with and there's plenty more to be had from that relationship. I think Will and Anna might be two peas in a pod!"

There's only a few days left of voting for the British Soap Awards. Why should our readers be backing Hollyoaks?
"I think there's been some absolutely fantastic storylines this year. The bus crash week was obviously pretty awesome, and I think one of the best things that's been on screen has been the bullying story with Esther. It was handled so delicately and given so much time to breathe. Also, Emmett's leaving week was a rollicking good story, and what a fantastic end to a fantastic character. 

"It's been a really strong year all round for us, so I think we really deserve some credit and notice this year. I think Hollyoaks has been the best that it's been in a long time and everybody in the building wants to make it even better. 

"It's all about telling good stories and we're in a good place with that at the moment. Bryan Kirkwood's had a lot to do with that, so all I'd say is 'do the H!'"

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star James Atherton has said that his twisted character Will Savage is capable of killing his own brother Dodger.

Will has turned to the dark side this year and was recently at the centre of a big storyline twist as he pushed his wife Texas Longford out of a window and to her death on the day of their wedding.

Jealousy of Dodger (Danny Mac) has motivated much of Will's bad behaviour this year, making the charmer a likely target if Will ever strikes again.

Speaking to Soaplife about a possible second victim, Atherton commented: "Now he's crossed that line, killing again would be easier for him. He's certainly getting very dark and anything looks possible.

"However, I don't see him as a villain in the way that Brendan, Silas or Warren were. Will's strength is that he uses his 'weakness' to manipulate people."

He continued: "I think he'd be capable of killing Dodger. They're like Cain and Abel."

In a twist, however, Will actually tries to save Dodger next week when he spots that Theresa McQueen is holding him at gunpoint.

Theresa (Jorgie Porter) resorts to the desperate measure after discovering that Dodger has secretly recorded her confessing that she killed Calvin Valentine.

Atherton explained: "Will has no idea that Theresa's confessed to Dodger that she killed Calvin. He thinks she's turned on Dodger because he treated her badly. He helps talk her out of shooting him because he doesn't want Dodger to be a martyr."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star James Atherton has revealed that he wants to have a long future in the soap as killer Will Savage.

Atherton has said that he hopes Will can get away with murdering Texas Longford for some time yet.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Atherton said: "Theresa's got away with killing Calvin for years and I hope Will can do the same. He'll have to pay for his crime at some point, but I hope he has plenty of time to do more bad things."

Next Wednesday's (May 29) episode sees Texas's funeral take place. Whilst Will struggles through his speech, Dodger stands up afterwards and confesses his undying love for Texas.

Atherton said: "It's a performance for Will. He sits there and talks about how much he loved Texas, but then Dodger stands up and tells everyone about the Texas he knew and loved. 

"To Will, it feels as if Dodger has won and, in that moment, he could get up and pounce on him."

Atherton continued: "He can't stand up because then everyone would know he can walk. 

"Footsteps were heard running away at the time of Texas's death, so Will has managed to evade a lot of questioning by being wheelchair-bound.

"It's all about timing. He does want to get out of the chair at some point, but if he does it too soon, then people might get suspicious."

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star James Atherton has said that the scenes where his character Will Savage murders his mum are heartbreaking.

As Anna (Saskia Wickham) continues her threats to expose his true nature, Will drowns her by holding her underwater in the bath next week.

Atherton said to Inside Soap: "Will carries out the most horrendous crime that anyone could ever commit. 

"It's really heartbreaking because he doesn't want to kill Anna. After he has done it, he ends up crying like a little boy."

Speaking about the shocking scenes, Atherton said: "It's really creepy - Will goes about the murder in a very gentle way. He's calm, methodical and really quite calm when he is doing it. 

"What is so disturbing is that Anna has an acceptance of her death, because she blames herself for how Will has turned out."

Afterwards, Will makes an escape, leaving Patrick Blake to find Anna dead when he pays a visit to the ward.

Atherton said: "The idea was that Anna's death would look like suicide. But after Ash wakes up, she puts the notion in his head that Patrick could have killed Anna.

"So Will then plants his dead mum's locket in Patrick's house."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks killer Will Savage is one of the most prominent characters on screen in this week's big explosion episodes.

As die-hard fans may have seen on E4's first look screening last night (October 14), Will is having a terrifying confrontation with fiancÃ©e Ash Kane when a bomb goes off at the council flats building.

James Atherton, who plays twisted Will, caught up with Digital Spy this week to chat about the unmissable episodes.

What were the explosion scenes like to film?
"They were fantastic. It felt like a bit of a treat, because we were away from the usual set. We went to Manchester, where they built a replica set for the flats. We were all buzzing, as we were all doing our own stunts, so we were all on wires and having rubble thrown in our faces! 

"I think there's a moment where Danny Mac and I are eclipsed by a load of rubble! We literally disappear under a cloud of dust. It was really good fun."

Is it daunting to film your own stunts?
"It is a bit nerve-wracking as it's so different. We're not in our comfort zones, as it's not something we've done before. Even little Joey who plays Dennis was getting stuck in - he was on wires getting chucked about by two burly blokes who were pulling him about! 

"Everyone chipped in, so it was a real team atmosphere with the cast and the crew all working together. It was really special being out there, because we were making something that we're really proud of."

Did anything go wrong during filming?
"We were all fine, actually, although little Joey's facial expression when he got pulled on the ropes for the first time was priceless! I think that'll stay with me for the rest of my life! But the stunt guys were unbelievable and the whole team took such good care of us. It was the biggest thing I've ever been a part of."

The last time we spoke, Will had killed Texas accidentally, but now he's started killing people on purpose! How do you feel about the shift in his character?
"Obviously that was a massive week, where he decided to kill his own mum. It was a horrendous crime but also a real turning point for his mentality. For the first time, he was being calculated about it. Will is also starting to unravel and lose control - not just of his own mind but also of certain situations.

"We've also seen that in the last week where the necklace has gone missing. Will feels like the wheels are coming off and he doesn't know how to control it himself. That's when he's at his most dangerous, I think - when he's trying to get the control back. He's literally capable of anything at this point."

What's going through Will's mind when he decides that he has to kill Ash?
"It's one of the worst things he's ever had to do. As soon as Ash starts accusing him of killing Anna because of the necklace, he starts thinking in that horrible way that he does! Will knows that he'll have to take control to protect himself, but Ash is the last person he wants to take control of. This is the girl he's completely in love with and he thinks she could never hurt him, but now she's proven to him that she can."

What kind of a reaction are you expecting to these episodes?
"If they're half as much fun to watch as they were to film, they're going to be great. I'm looking forward to seeing how it's all pieced together. It's so exciting and Hollyoaks is as its best when each aspect of the village comes together in one place, and that's exactly what happens here. Different stories are intertwining to affect everyone else. It's literally explosive!"

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

he is to take his family hostage and make dodger pick which father he kills patrick or dirk

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star James Atherton has left the soap, Digital Spy can exclusively reveal.

The actor, who plays killer Will Savage, confirmed the news to us on the red carpet at the Inside Soap Awards 2013.

Atherton has already filmed his final Hollyoaks scenes and his exit storyline will air in the week commencing Monday, November 4.

The dramatic week for the Savages kicks off when they learn that Will's late mother Anna left him an eight-bedroomed house in her will. Viewers know that Will killed Anna in a shock storyline last month.

When Will discovers that his family and other residents of the village are slowly growing suspicious over his true nature, he lures them to his newly-acquired house and holds them all hostage.

Dirk, Dodger, Patrick, Maxine, Sienna and Martha will all feature in the dramatic scenes.

As the action comes to a head, Dodger chases Will up onto the roof and a huge fight between them leads to the two brothers falling from the rooftop and onto the ground below.

Show bosses are keeping tight-lipped over whether Will could die in the incident or if he will be arrested for his crimes.

Atherton joined Hollyoaks in early 2011 but has enjoyed his biggest storylines this year as his previously-geeky character turned to the dark side.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks killer Will Savage has made a shock return to the soap.

James Atherton's villainous character reappeared in the post-credits scene of Tuesday's E4 first look episode (December 23), writing a letter to his father Dirk to ask for a visit ahead of his upcoming appeal.

Show bosses did not officially announce Will's return before transmission to ensure that fans were surprised by the twist, which aired in the show's hour-long Christmas special.

James Atherton as Will Savage in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures
James Atherton as Will Savage

Digital Spy can confirm that Will has returned to the show as a guest, but fans can expect him to feature in dramatic scenes next year.

With Will's appeal imminent, viewers will have to wait and see whether he manages to secure his freedom and whether he will play any role in his brother Dodger's exit storyline.

The character's reputation for dark deeds will also no doubt have fans wondering what trouble he may cause this time around.

Atherton appeared in the role of Will for over two years between April 2011 and November 2013.

His exit plot saw him locked away after finally being caught out for the murders of his wife Texas Longford and his mother Anna Blake.

----------

lizann (23-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

he cant walk

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' hour-long Christmas special ended with a shock twist as Will Savage made an unexpected return to screens.

The sinister killer was seen in the post-credits scene of the festive episode, writing a letter to his father Dirk to request a visit ahead of his upcoming appeal.

Will's reappearance paves the way for another dramatic storyline next year as he finds his way back to the village, which could cause chaos for his brother Dodger (Danny Mac) and the rest of his family.

Digital Spy recently caught up with James Atherton, who plays Will, for his exclusive first chat about his return to Hollyoaks.

What was your initial reaction when you found out that Hollyoaks wanted to bring you back?
"I was chuffed, especially because it's part of Danny's leaving story. We'd done so much stuff together already and it was nice to know that I was going to be part of it. I was really happy and obviously Hollyoaks has been so fantastic over the last year so it's a really exciting place to be part of again."

How long has Will's return been in the pipeline for?
"Quite a long time! They first mentioned it about five or six months ago, so I knew for quite a while that I was coming back. I've been really excited about it since then.

"I think Will is such a fantastic character and the way he developed over his time on the show was really interesting. It did feel like he should come back at some point in some dramatic circumstance, where he could revel again!"

We've just seen Will writing a letter to Dirk. Why has he decided to reach out to his family after all this time?
"It's part of a bigger plot as far as Will is concerned! It's him manipulating people again. Even from inside a prison cell, Will is trying to cause havoc and disturb people's lives - especially his family's."

How is Will feeling about his upcoming appeal?
"He's hoping for the best, but again it's part of a bigger plot. Will is too smart for that to be his only chance at freedom. He's not going to allow other people to control his life anymore, so he takes matters into his own hands as far as that's concerned."

Has Will had time to reflect on any of his past crimes?
"I think he's spent his time stewing! (Laughs.) All he's built up over the last year is rage and torment!"

How does Will feel about Dodger?
"He's still very resentful towards Dodger. That's been his main drive to get himself out of prison in any way he can - it's so he can try to ruin Dodger's life all over againâ¦"

We can't say how, but we know that we can expect to see Will back in the village next year. What's in store?
"I can't say too much, but Will is up to his same old tricks again. He's basically trying to bring terror in every way he can. He's had time to think of a plan and really plot it through, rather than just acting irrationally. It's all far more calculated, which I think is even more sinisterâ¦"

We've also heard that there might be some more scenes between Will and Sienna!
"Absolutely - Sienna and Will are a match made in heaven. I'm surprised they're not twins! (Laughs.) Obviously Anna Passey is brilliant as well and really lovely to work with. It's been great since I've come back, as it's been nice to see Will and Sienna having more to do together. I actually think they could work really well together as a team."

Will Sienna show any remorse?
Â© Lime Pictures
Anna Passey as Sienna

In his final scene last year, Will had no feeling in his legs. Can he walk now?
"He's not in a wheelchair, so he's managed to rehabilitate himself. Will can walk but he's carrying himself because he's got a limp. The writers always like to give me some sort of ailment to carry! It's either that or getting dressed up - the writers seem to like dressing me up as well, so there's lots of that going on too!"

Were you surprised that Danny wanted to leave the show?
"Obviously Dan and I are really close friends, so I knew it was on his mind even when I left last year. I know he'd been thinking about it even then. Hollyoaks is a great place, but Danny is a talent and a very good-looking boy so he'll do brilliantly wherever he goes. I'm very excited for him and what the future might hold for him."

You're back on the show as a guest, but would you be interested in doing even more for Hollyoaks in the future?
"Absolutely. I love the place and being back has been brilliant. Everyone in the building is fantastic - cast and crew. The whole atmosphere of the place is terrific and it's an absolute joy to be back. I would definitely, definitely stay."

Who have you most enjoyed catching up with?
"There's an awful lot of new faces, actually, so it's been lovely to get to know some new people. There's some fantastic additions to the show, even people who had just started when I left like Jess Ellis. Daisy Wood-Davis is lovely and Nick Rhys and Cameron Moore are great. There's loads of new people who have really welcomed me back to into the fold. 

"Little Charlie Wernham is great too. It's been great seeing all of the old guys and meeting some new faces as well."

How did you feel about keeping your return a secret?
"It's been really funny because I've been out with everyone at cast parties and I've seen a few tweets from people saying, 'How come James Atherton is back in the fold?!' A few people became suspicious but I think we did quite a good job because everyone kept really quiet about it in the building."

David Kennedy, Danny Mac, James Atherton and Charlie Wernham at Chy Liverpool launch
Â© Chy Liverpool
James Atherton with Hollyoaks co-stars

It must have been nice to return in the hour-long Christmas special too.
"Yeah, that was massive. Paul Riordan who directed the episode did loads of the big stuff while I was at Hollyoaks the first time, so it's lovely that he was directing it. Will's return is such a simple little tag scene at the end of the episode, but I think it has real gravity to it as well. It's such a big moment to come back on and hopefully a real drive into next year."

Have you also enjoyed the chance to do other work since leaving Hollyoaks?
"Absolutely, yeah. It was fantastic to work at the Manchester Royal Exchange on a play called Crocodiles. Being back on stage was brilliant because that's where I trained. It's been lovely to get back and do some of that as theatre is my first love. I also spent a lot of time in America doing stuff over there."

What are your plans for Christmas?
"I'll be spending it with my family which I always do - up in the Lake District which is where I'm from. It'll be a nice little family affair up there, with loads of food and drink!"

----------


## tammyy2j

Will Savage will plan to kill again as he tries to get revenge against his brother Dodger.

Upcoming episodes will see Will (James Atherton) escape the courthouse on the day of his appeal, giving him an opportunity to team up with Sienna Blake for a terrible plan.

Once they are working together, Will and Sienna (Anna Passey) manage to trap both Theresa and Maxine on the Savages' boat, leaving them both in danger.

It seems that Sienna will soon start to regret being part of the plan as our pictures show her trying to free Theresa (Jorgie Porter) after she begs for help, but when Will catches her out, there isn't much she can do to stop him.

Will then plays a twisted game by falsely telling Dodger that Maxine and Theresa are in different locations and he only has time to save one girl, interested to see who he will choose.

When Dodger rushes to where he thinks Maxine (Nikki Sanderson) is, he finds Sienna there. Still remorseful over her actions, she explains that Will is holding Theresa and Maxine captive on the Savages' boat and is going to kill them.

With Will's murderous plan well under way, he sets the boat on fire and leaves Maxine and Theresa to a terrible fate.

Fans will have to wait and see whether either of the girls survive, but afterwards Dodger embarks on a revenge mission of his own when he finds that Will has taken Nico onto the hospital roof.

In scenes mirroring their last rooftop showdown, Dodger and Will come to blows - but will it turn out to be a fight to the death?

The dramatic scenes all play out as part of Dodger's final week on the show following Danny Mac's decision to bow out as the popular character.

----------

lizann (12-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

will could die from the glove hospital killer

----------

